# fishing



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

nice! wish we had weather like that in PA, instead i look out the window to over 30" of snow :mg: for fishing steelhead are my number one followed by trout! love it


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

You just have to tease us with pics of open water and weather warm enough for t-shirts dont you :angry: 

lol jk, congrats on the fish :thumbs_up


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Great Job!!!!!


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> You just have to tease us with pics of open water and weather warm enough for t-shirts dont you :angry:
> 
> lol jk, congrats on the fish :thumbs_up


haha my neck and arms are sunberned. lol
and thanks guys


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome!!! Looks like you had fun, Looks like the little guy was having a blast as well.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Awesome!!! Looks like you had fun, Looks like the little guy was having a blast as well.


ya it was alot of fun. he did and that it was funner watching him catch a fish. then when i caught some fish.


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

I can't wait for spring to hit some of my favorite bass spots! I am not much of an icefisherman so I'm stuck waiting for spring.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice fish. I went ice fishing on Saturday, and caught nothing


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

couple days ago we caught a half a five gallon bucket


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

Cool, the only thing were catching here is perch and blue gills through the ice.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

*Fishing*

How old is the boy.


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

ido alot of fishing, no matter what time of year. this weekend we caught about 50 northerns before the snow got here and last wednesday a buddy and i skipped out on an afternoon of class and caught a bucket of perch and some 10+ lb catfish... on 18 inch ultralight jigging poles. il get some pics up later:shade:


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

Richard Hopkins said:


> How old is the boy.


he is 8


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

NEbowhntr said:


> ido alot of fishing, no matter what time of year. this weekend we caught about 50 northerns before the snow got here and last wednesday a buddy and i skipped out on an afternoon of class and caught a bucket of perch and some 10+ lb catfish... on 18 inch ultralight jigging poles. il get some pics up later:shade:


congrats, it sounds like you have been slayin the fish. and a 10 pound catfish on that little pole, im sure that was one heck of a fight


----------

